# 180mm Gabel an Six



## Indian Summer (8. Januar 2010)

Folgende private Nachricht haben wir erhalten:

"hi, aus einem thread hab ich entnommen das man an ein shore aus garantie gründen max 
eine 180er gabel verbaun kann. also kann man eigentlich auch eine 180er an ein six2 08
baun oder unterscheiden sich die beiden rahmen so sehr das 160 das max ist für ein six.
besten dank im voraus.. gruss..."

Da für das Vixa eine 180mm Gabel gemäss Kanada in Ordnung geht, gilt dasselbe für
den Six Rahmen.

Stellt doch bitte solche Fragen hier im Forum und nicht als private Nachricht, damit
alle davon profitieren können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## mac80 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

keine Ahnhung ob das auch für ältere Six Rahmen gilt aber die 08er wurden z.Bsp beim Topmodell Norco Six One (das weisse) mit einer Mz. 66 / 180mm Federgabel *serienmäßig verkauft*. Konnte man damals auch auf norco's Internetseite nachlesen! Wenn Du im IBC-Fotoalbum mal nach diversen Norcobikes schaust dürfte Dir auffallen dass an einigen Norco Six Modellen von usern 180er Gabeln verbaut sind 

Zum Beispiel meins: aktuell




Das angesprochene 08er Norco Six One:



vom user sxx / auch mit 180er Gabel - *Serienmäßig*

Letztes Beispiel:



vom user norcoFloh ...

Die Antwort lautet 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (15. Januar 2010)

Ich bin das Six2 von 07 ebenfalls mit einer 180er Gabel gefahren.
Hat in meinen Augen das Fahrverhalten recht positiv beeinflusst.


----------



## mac80 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Female,

es freut mich mal wieder Dein Norco zu sehen  Ich pers. fand von den älteren Modellen Deins das am schönsten Aufgebaute...

Auch wenn auf dem gez. Bild ne weisse Domain die Optik etwas trübt aber Funktion geht einfach vor... 
Bin derzeitig auch stark am Überlegen welche Gabel ich mir für diesen Sommer reinhaue. Domain als *günstige 160mm *alternative (mit u-turn) spukt auch durch den Raum. Ne neue Mz. 55 rv (coil) ist optisch besser, ob die aktuelle auch besser funktioniert?

Du fährst das Norco leider nicht mehr? Hoffe Du bist mit dem neuen Bock zufrieden...

Gruß


----------



## Female (16. Januar 2010)

Ach, ich fand die weisse Domain zusammen mit den weissen Schaltzügen ganz akzeptabel. War eigentlich nur als Notlösung gedacht, weil die 55er (wieder mal) den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich dringend günstigen Ersatz benötigte. Nie nie nie mehr Marzocchi und schon gar keine 55er mehr - drei kaputte Gabeln in Folge reichen mir.

Ja, das Norco ist wieder in seinen Urzustand versetzt worden und wartet auf ein neues Zuhause.
Fahre nun ein Torque ES und bin absolut happy damit. Die Geo ist einfach idealer für Enduro-Touren als die vom Six.


----------



## mac80 (16. Januar 2010)

Glaub ich Dir (bez. Touren/Canyon)

Meine 55r ist auch wieder beim Service (das zweite Mal) nachdem diese nach nichtmal zwei Monaten erneut rumzickte...

Zum Glück hab ich ne zweite (66) allerdings kommt da nunmal die Front etwas höher und darunter (finde ich) leidet die Uphillperformance.

Die Uphillperformance ist mit der 55r (Einbauhöhe) durchaus als "gut" zu beurteilen in der Gewichtsklasse. Aber bla bla...

Aber mal ne Frage an Dich female:
Das ist ne 180er Domain aus 08/09 (Coil)? Kannst Du diese als günstige Variante empfehlen?? Oder gibt's da irgendwas (bockig, etc...)

Grüße

ps.: Entschuldigt bitte das kurze offtopic


----------



## Female (16. Januar 2010)

Jep, das ist eine 09er Domain 302, und zwar die allergünstigste.
Ich habe beschlossen, dass ich etwas will, an dem möglichst wenig kaputt gehen kann. Und deshalb kann man an dem Teil auch fast gar nix verstellen (ausser das Rebound). 
Ich habe die Standardfeder gegen eine extra weiche getauscht und bin wirklich absolut happy mit der Gabel. Die Performance ist in meinen Augen wirklich erstaunlich gut, Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist top.
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht so eine versierte Fahrerin, die die Performance auf Herz und Nieren analysieren und optimieren muss bzw. kann. Hauptsache es federt wenns muss - was die 55er ja leider immer seltener macht.


----------



## mac80 (24. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank Female 

ps.: Du hast es gut beschrieben.


----------



## Female (24. Januar 2010)

Schiddeböhn.


----------



## mac80 (27. November 2011)




----------

